# 26 years old & low AMH, starting IVF-advice pls xxx



## cubbiejuju (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

At 25 amh 4.7pmols in June 2013, I had a second test two months later (Aug2013) is now 3.2 ( and I've just turned 26).

We hadn't even started trying yet in an ideal world we would have wanted to be more financially ready, (bigger house, promotions etc, but its now or never so we are just concentrating on making it happen first)

I've had pains/suspected endometriosis for last 18months so my accupunture lady suggested the amh tests!! (Not even the gyny specialists I have been seeing!!)

Fiancé and I are due to get married in December but been told need to start ivf immediately.
It's just crazy to be this young and have issues! 

We've saved up hard for our wedding & then honeymoon next year but HM will all be spent on ivf! I feel like the run up to your wedding should be incredible but this has put a big downer on it all. and having a wedding day actually seeming so insignificant in the grand scheme of things.

Anyway, I just wondered how you all got on? Any advise of how/what to do?

Many thanks

Xxxx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi cubbie  

Sorry to hear that you are feeling down at a time that should be exciting for you - the whole fertilty journey is soooo stressfull!

Have you started your treatment yet?

Im really surprised to read that youve been told that you need to have ivf asap, but that youve got to fund it yourself! Why arnt you being offered funded nhs treatment?!

I hope you find some support on ff.

Hugs, bunny xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi cubbie,

Sorry to hear about your problem. However, due to my several ivf-s, i ended up with very low amh (0.2). Before going to start the treatment for the next ivf, i took DHEA, vitamin E, vitamin C and CoQ10 daily for 3 months. I had 12 eggs on EC day and transfered 3 perfect blastocysts. I also (thank God) got BFP yesterday. My doctor was positive from the begining and made me also feel positive. So dont loose hope as you are still young (I'm 36). 

Good luck to you.


----------

